# waiting for a missed miscarriage to happen



## BeDazzel

I'm not sure if this is the right forum for this. I am dealing with a missed miscarriage. Fetal growth stopped at 6 weeks, that was 5 weeks ago. Waiting to miscarry naturally, it is trying my patience to say the least. I was hoping for any insight from others who chose to wait it out naturally.


----------



## Redmom

Hello, I'm so sorry your baby is gone all too soon.

I also experienced a missed m/c, at 9 weeks an u/s showed the baby had stopped growing at 9 weeks.

I chose to wait - and waited and waited. My HCG levels continued to rise and finally at 16 weeks I elected to have a D&C. For me, I felt that I had given my body a chance to miscarry naturally and my doctor was concerned about HCG rising. The emotional strain of waiting got too much for me. So ultimately I was ok with my decision to have a D&C and it all very smoothly. In retrospect I probably would have had a D&C sooner. But that is mostly b/c I'm older and feel that I wasted time waiting for things to happen.

Generally I've read that it's ok to let your body miscarry naturally, unless your care provider has concerns. Just wanted to give you an alternate viewpoint.

I'm so sorry you are going through this. xxx


----------



## BeDazzel

Thanks for sharing redmom. We are ready to be trying again too and ya, I do feel the time ticking on. Leaning towards d&c, sounds like your in and out and it's done. That is becoming more appealing!


----------



## Katica

I`m so sorry for your loss. I also had a missed miscarriage. My baby had stopped developing at 7 weeks and I was maybe 11-12 weeks along. I was already spotting/bleeding but it was just too much of a heartache for me so I opted for a d&c. I did end up miscarrying naturally at home before my surgery though.

Unless your care provider is concerned it`s all right to wait for things to happen on their own. However, if the emotional strain is just overwhelming you can go for a d&c. the grief is overwhelming either way so please take good care of yourself and surround yourself with caring/loving people.


----------



## Shiloh

I had a mmc.
I waited. Nothing.
I took miso. A lot but not all.
Had d&c (which I just found out was a suction one).

Looking back I wouldn't have done it any other way. It gave me time to grieve and some measure of control.

Being "a little pregnant" is a huge mindf. Expectant management is limbo/pergatory but its all swirling then. I hated my body for being too stupid to realise or my heart for hanging on. MMC are cruel tricks of nature.
Its been 2 years now, take care.


----------



## love_r4ks

Hi bedazzel! I'm so sorry for your loss







How are you doing? Did you end up with a d and c or did you miscarry naturally? Or maybe you are still waiting? I'm currently going through the same thing and I agree with Shiloh..this is a complete mindF!







I should be 12 weeks, but baby stopped growing at 7+1. I've been spotting/light bleeding for a month now. I did have 5 days of heavy bleeding with lots of clots and clumps of grey tissue(??) but ultrasound 2 weeks ago showed baby still there. Ive tried black and blue cohosh a week or so ago and the last 3 days I've been drinking parsley "tea" and taking high doses of vitamin C, but nothing!! Losing patience and just want this over with so I can move on. Ugh!


----------



## Meadow_

Hi I am so sorry for your loss! I am experiencing the same.

I was told at 5 weeks the yolk sac was very small then at 7 weeks the baby was measuring 6 weeks and the heartbeat was slow. 80bpm the doctor was super rude to me very harsh and hurtful and told me to expect a miscarriage amd we should schedule a d&c next week. I think there's a difference between honesty and being rude. It was an office in china town NYC where only he spoke decent English the nurse could no speak English at all, they had me pee in a cup carry it out then open it up in the hallway with other patients watching the pee spilled on me and she stuck something in there while we were still in the hall in front of everyone to test for a uti bc I felt a faint feeling,then she told me to throw it in the garbage. I didn't trust them so I decided to see someone else who was more positive. It is a clinic and they dont have equipment in the facility so they send you to a hospital flor US. They new doctor doesn't do ultrasounds until 14 weeks. My appt is on the 24th of July. (I have a 500$ a month Obama care plan and could not find one decent doctor who takes my health insurance it's been suchhhh a battle and stress)
July 1st after having sex with my boyfriend I started having light pink spotting I called the doctor and she said not to worry it turned into brown spotting and by the 4th of July I had bright red spotting with a couple of small clots so I went to the ER there was not much blood at all they did a bunch of tests (I was about 12 weeks at this point) and they measured the baby at 6 weeks with no heartbeat. Calling it a missed miscarriage. They told me to come back next week for an US to see if there has been growth and then we take it from there they discharged me and said they made an appt for me. I called my doctor and informed her of everything and she said there is nothing they could do and to just wait it out and go see the hospital next week.
My spotting continued to be Brown the whole time. My appt was July 10th at 1pm I get to the hospital for them to tell me I need to go get a clinic card before being seen and that they won't do ultrasounds after 130 pm so I needed to hurry up. I got the card and made it back up only for her to tell me that my 1pm appt was with the doctor not ultrasound department. So she walks me to the doctor department and they then tell me there is no appt for me and that I need to go downstairs and make a copayment then come back up to make an appt. at this point I was livid and In tears and I joyously walked out of that crap ass place. No person deserves to be treated that way especially while pregnant I refuse to have anymore extra stress from these doctors and hospitals. 
The next morning July 11th woke up and passed a grayish brownish clot thing that looked like something out of a sci-fi film no pain or major blood still light spotting.
Then July 13th it became red and heavier like a period.
July 14th I went to a acupuncture to help expell and balance hormones help with stress and emotions and trauma. Bleeding became heavy that day and much heavier after my treatment she gave me some herbs to take twice daily.
Today July 15th I'm bleeding more with heavier cramps.
My next acupuncture appt is next week on the 21st.
My scheduled ultrasound is July 24th- so long as my doctors office hasn't cancelled it.

It's been a nightmare but I've come to terms with the loss and I actually am happy to see clots pass and more blood. It's one step closer to peace for me.


----------

